# How to build outdoor enclosure



## blueys (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey
I need to know the eaisest and cheapest way and what i need to build an outdoor enclosure for blueys and maybe eastern water dragons
Thanks


----------



## m.punja (Oct 28, 2007)

I put together an outdoor pit with some old sheets of iron, some long star pegs and lengths of timber, a few tech screws and all was good. Didn't end up cost me a cent. Not the prettiest pit around but eh who cares. Another option that I am trying to do is the plastic fruit bins farmers use. Sometimes you can get them for $50, but they can also get to $200. Just got to keep your eyes open and find them. They aren't the biggest, but if you only have a couple of skinks or small dragons would be good. I'm going to set some up for elapids.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

m.punja said:


> I put together an outdoor pit with some old sheets of iron, some long star pegs and lengths of timber, a few tech screws and all was good. Didn't end up cost me a cent. Not the prettiest pit around but eh who cares. Another option that I am trying to do is the plastic fruit bins farmers use. Sometimes you can get them for $50, but they can also get to $200. Just got to keep your eyes open and find them. They aren't the biggest, but if you only have a couple of skinks or small dragons would be good. I'm going to set some up for elapids.



Are elapids aloud in outdoor pits in Vic? That's a nono in NSW.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 28, 2007)

You asked for cheap well here you go

Made from a roll of mesh some wood and cable ties..Houses 2 eastern blueys or a bearded dragon on a rotating basis... 

I rent so this way the lizards get some sun and i can move it aroud the yard so the grass is okay. They don't live in there permenantly but get out when ever the weather is good for some natural UV


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 28, 2007)

I just put a bid on a two story rabbit/guinea pis hutch. That will be my bluey outdoor aviary until i build something bigger


----------



## Hawk (Oct 28, 2007)

find yourself a old above ground pool, this one works well.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hawke said:


> find yourself a old above ground pool, this one works well.
> View attachment 33094



That one looks good mate!


----------



## blueys (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah thanks everyone they all look great you have given me alot of good ideas


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll agree with the rabbit hutch and the pool liner idea.
Also i have seen those large metal water tanks cut in half and used too.


----------

